# Online Kurs - EPLAN P8 // Einsteiger - Fortgeschrittene



## CAE (30 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
da EPLAN ein sehr komplexes Programm ist und viele Einsteiger (mich anfangs mit eingeschlossen) einfach mit der Menüvielfalt schlichtweg überfordert hat, habe ich mir Mitte letzten Jahres gedacht, mal mein Wissen in einem Videokurs zusammenzufassen. Daraus entstanden sind nun 2 separate Kurse: Ein Kurs für komplette Einsteiger und ein Kurs für Leute, die schon Erfahrung im Umgang mit EPLAN  haben.
Solltet ihr euch nicht sicher sein könnt ihr gerne die kostenlosen Videos anschauen um zu entscheiden, ob der Kurs etwas für euch sein könnte.



*Eplan P8 - Der Einsteigerkurs (2019)*


*<<Hier gehts zum Kurs>>





**Eplan P8 - Der Fortgeschrittenenkurs (2019)

*

*<<Hier gehts zum Kurs>>


*Ich arbeite laufend daran, die Kurse zu erweitern und zu verbessern, deshalb bin ich natürlich auch auf Feedback angewiesen 

Solltet Ihr Fragen oder Anregungen haben, könnt ihr euch gerne jederzeit bei mir melden.


Bis dahin.*

Beste Grüße,
Patrick

*


----------



## Captain Future (1 Juli 2019)

CAE schrieb:


> Solltet ihr euch nicht sicher sein könnt ihr gerne die kostenlosen Videos anschauen um zu entscheiden, ob der Kurs etwas für euch sein



‚Wo findet man die Videos ?


----------



## CAE (2 Juli 2019)

Hallo Captain Future,
scheinbar hat da etwas nicht richtig funktioniert weswegen dir vermutlich nur das Begrüßungsvideo angezeigt worden ist. Beim Klick auf die Pfeile rechts und Links vom Produktbild solltest du nun die Möglichkeit haben, bei den beiden Kursen jeweils 2 kostenlose Kursvideos sehen zu können.






Sollte das nicht klappen melde dich am besten einfach nochmal bei mir.

Beste Grüße,
Patrick


----------

